# Corresponding with breeders



## rhamyj (Dec 24, 2014)

What is the best way to talk to a breeder, I feel it is best to make a phone call and talk or is it unacceptable these days and default to email first. I had looked at one breeder I liked very much but they will only talk through email.

I tried to explain my time frame to when I was thinking of making a purchase she never even made a reply back to me again it was a let down for me as I was hoping to find someone who would be willing to talk to me about dogs and I find it hard to do so through straight email. Was looking at west German lines for working. Any ideas on good dog breeders that will talk to a new GSD buyer.
I hope I am not out of line on forum rules and I do not mean or intend to insult anyone.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Many breeders, most I know, tend to screen buyers through email and then talk to people on the phone after that.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Just speaking for myself - life gets very hectic when you have a 'real' job, dog breeding, family, and a household. Something always has to be done, and there are never enough hours in the day. 

I miss emails and phone calls all the time unintentionally - most of the time, if the buyer emails or calls again to remind me of his or her interest, I will contact the person. 

I like it when people send an email with basic info about their needs, and schedule a time to speak to me on the phone. Some people don't mind phone calls out of the blue, but personally I don't have the time for phone calls during certain hours so I need to make an appointment to make sure of a good time. 

Sometimes an email or call will fall through the crack and just go missed - most breeders don't mean anything by it. Just realize that multiple dogs make for a very busy and hectic life! 

Would be good to know your location so people can point you to relevant breeders. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## rhamyj (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you I am in Killeen Texas. Would love to hear of good breeders around my area. I am also willing to drive just about anywhere for the right dog.


----------



## rhamyj (Dec 24, 2014)

What I was trying to say is this breeder does zero talk on phone everything through email only. It was the first and only one I have spoken to so far. I also work for a living myself.I do realize people have a busy life. I just thought it strange about the email only thing and was wondering if that is a cause for concern as to make a purchase with someone who you would not even talk to.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Is the person you are emailing open to having you visit, or are they expecting to do the entire thing over email? I could see skipping from email to in person with no phone, but only email is weird.


----------



## rhamyj (Dec 24, 2014)

They say on the website they allow visits but its a few states above me. So I gave up on them was hoping to find another breeder.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

rhamyj said:


> What I was trying to say is this breeder does zero talk on phone everything through email only. It was the first and only one I have spoken to so far. I also work for a living myself.I do realize people have a busy life. I just thought it strange about the email only thing and was wondering if that is a cause for concern as to make a purchase with someone who you would not even talk to.


 It sounds like the breeder wants a record of conversations. I would find that disturbing but I understand the reasons for it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have had a few people sent to me by referral who do not do email (usually older people) and we did talk only on the phone. As a breeder I do prefer everything be initiated through email and then, much as I hate it, we get to chat on the phone. A breeder who allows no phone discussions would make me uncomfortable even if they allow visits.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My preferred communication is email because I help manage a call center so I have very little patience or energy to be on the phone for extended conversations in the evenings when I already do computer support all day long. Also, I can save the conversations and refer back to them, if I'm asking for information about specific dogs. I was supposed to call my cousin this week about dog training advice and instead, sent her an email because I had a bunch of links for her and it's far easier to send a clickable link than be reading a hugelong URL over the phone just for the sake of having a phone conversation. I am able to write and respond to emails while multitasking at work, but cannot be making lengthy personal calls during the work day.

Most of my dogs I got from breeders were people I knew already. Yes, we had phone, email, and text conversations since we were already friends/acquaintances, but our initial meetings were in person (meeting at a dog event, realizing we live near each other and might like the same things in dogs...).

If I found a litter I really liked, I would defer to whatever the breeder is comfortable with and not make too big a deal of it. I'm happy to call, text, email, Facebook message, or meet in person.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What is your time frame for a puppy? Germelhaus is a working line breeder near Dallas and has some nice litters planned. I have emailed, talked on the phone, and talked in person to MelloDee - she is very helpful. 

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## rhamyj (Dec 24, 2014)

I was looking around maybe July - October time frame but I am flexible and willing to wait for the right puppy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I prefer email, the convenience lends itself to my busy lifestyle.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

rhamyj said:


> What is the best way to talk to a breeder, I feel it is best to make a phone call and talk or is it unacceptable these days and default to email first. I had looked at one breeder I liked very much but they will only talk through email.
> 
> I tried to explain my time frame to when I was thinking of making a purchase she never even made a reply back to me again it was a let down for me as I was hoping to find someone who would be willing to talk to me about dogs and I find it hard to do so through straight email. Was looking at west German lines for working. Any ideas on good dog breeders that will talk to a new GSD buyer.
> I hope I am not out of line on forum rules and I do not mean or intend to insult anyone.


 I think part of being a breeder and having clients (potential puppy owners) would be to correspond the method which the potential buyer finds comfortable to be honest. A breeder is busy and so is everyone else... So if they refused to correspond over the phone I would walk away . Your needs , questions, should be willingly answered to ensure you and they get all the info needed to make the best potential match etc. This should be important to the breeder. If you prefer phone then they should oblige. IMHO. If they don't have the time then should they be dealing with potential buyers? Odd.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I've had mixed luck contacting breeders. We got our first purebred from a breeder I met through online referrals. I called her, left a voice mail, said I wanted to meet her and she invited me to come and watch her show her dogs at an obedience match. We hit it off, I liked her dogs and we ended up buying one that she suggested for us, although it was not the one we originally wanted to buy. It was a perfect match and I wish she was still breeding.

Since then, I have contacted four breeders to set up our next dog. We haven't used a breeder in a long time because we got involved with fostering and have rescues, but we are about ready for another puppy. Out of the four, one got back to me right away, three never emailed me back at all. The one who got back right away was very nice and helpful, but wanted to sell us a dog immediately, although we aren't ready yet. I would like to get to know someone, develop a relationship and see their dogs in action before committing. It seems like the breeders prefer to have a deposit first and then talk to you. Or they want to sell puppies that haven't sold in a current litter and are aging rather than try to match you to the type and temperament you want. I'm still in the exploration stage, and hope to make better contacts before we make a decision.


----------



## rhamyj (Dec 24, 2014)

I am in touch with the people from Austin Shutzhund Club and will go see them work next week and meet everyone if they are working their dogs.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

I'm finding the complete opposite in Canada. Most seem to want a phone conversation. One breeder even has on his website: due to time constraints we cannot get into great detail on our dogs via email. I like email better because when they drop names in the pedigree, its easier to research them. But here in BC its all phone and I need to take notes.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I look at talking to breeders kind of like interviewing potential employers. Both sides are strategically trying to decide if its a good fit. If you really want a breeder to talk with you on the phone, or respond to emails promptly, you can usually find that. There are many breeders of GSDs. Doesn't necessarily mean someone is a good or a bad breeder just because they may not often have time to answer the phone (but respond to email quickly) or alternatively don't really use email much but do answer your calls. As long as communication is happening and both sides are getting what they need, I don't think it matters.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Just got an email from a breeder and they wrote call at 6pm. I'll be opening word again and taking notes. Wish I knew GSD lines with the same familiarity as Rottweiler's.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I always called them on the phone....and I would let them lead the conversation rather than letting them know what I was looking for in particular. Being a cynic, I would always try and let the breeder define what they are breeding for...if I told them what I was looking for first, I would be skeptical of their sales pitch going forward.....I suppose their web site should somewhat describe their breeding goals, dog's titles, bloodlines etc, so hopefully you should have a reasonable idea of their "mission" and if it's a good fit for your intentions......theoretically.


SuperG


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

All I can say, is that if a breeder does not have time to talk to a person over the phone or is slow on emails, or do not respond to emails for someone that's looking at spending several thousands of dollars on their puppies, than that's just bad business... How could I trust that breeder to honor any of their guarantees after I gave them their money, if I can't properly reach them before hand...


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It's not a storefront business. If these people have full-time jobs, then they are pretty short on 'free' time. It might be convenient for a prospective buyer to call at 6, but the breeder might have just gotten home from work and still has a couple of hours of work to do at home, taking care of their dogs, doing any training (or going to classes themselves), feeding and getting themselves and their family (most likely) ready for the next day. Yeah ... they might be busy.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

sometimes its not just they have a full time job but also what kind of job they have. One of the top breeders works for an airline and has to travel out of the country a lot. When she does she has others who look after the animals but all correspondences generally have to wait till she is back in the country and even then it may take her a bit to answer each one that she received because she will be backed up on them. But it is well worth it for the dogs you receive. And its not like she tells everyone every detail of her life, that isn't their business. When things are hectic for each one of us we appreciate people showing patience especially if we don't have to explain ourselves. Why would we show less for someone else?


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

I like how some people blame the potential buyers for not being patient enough with breeders. A person buys a living animal from someone for thousands of dollars, they expect a degree of professionalism and respect. No one is saying that a breeder should answer right away every time, but it shouldn't take a week or so for a basic response about the availability of a puppy or a question about their lines. It takes 2 minutes to send an email or to set up an automated email response saying the breeder is not able to respond immediately. There ya go... problem solved. Many of the breeders I have talked to, several I have seen on this site have responded within hours of me sending my email. I was very impressed!!!


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

Jason sorry for getting your dander up but no one was blaming anyone or calling anyone impatient. There is a breeder out there that will appeal to almost anyone. And some people don't live at the computer. They may have a full time job, take care of their dogs, Work their dogs with a club, go to trials, may be busy raising a litter, have family problems, and the list goes on. If your life isn't that busy, great. But just because they aren't super fast on returning emails is not a sign they don't care or are untrustworthy.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

You could always ask how the breeder prefers to correspond. We first made contact by email and then made an appointment for a lengthy phone conversation. Then we made plans to meet our breeder and her dogs. Since then we correspond by text for quick questions and updates. OP, we got our puppy outside of Dallas not far from you and could not be happier with him. If you are interested in the breeder info please pm me.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> It's not a storefront business. If these people have full-time jobs, then they are pretty short on 'free' time. It might be convenient for a prospective buyer to call at 6, but the breeder might have just gotten home from work and still has a couple of hours of work to do at home, taking care of their dogs, doing any training (or going to classes themselves), feeding and getting themselves and their family (most likely) ready for the next day. Yeah ... they might be busy.


 Its still a business , they NEED clients to generate this business therefore THEY need to offer options that work for their customers not just their convenience .


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think, as a consumer you need to pick a breeder that meets all of your needs. If a breeder does not give you the communication you need or desire, find a different breeder. 

On my last boy, I ended up switching breeders for this exact reason. I found I needed better communication than they gave. Still live their program, but I needed and wanted more. 

There are plenty of good breeders out there. You just need to find the one that fits all parts of what you are looking for.


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

rtdmmcintyre said:


> Jason sorry for getting your dander up but no one was blaming anyone or calling anyone impatient. There is a breeder out there that will appeal to almost anyone. And some people don't live at the computer. They may have a full time job, take care of their dogs, Work their dogs with a club, go to trials, may be busy raising a litter, have family problems, and the list goes on. If your life isn't that busy, great. But just because they aren't super fast on returning emails is not a sign they don't care or are untrustworthy.


I work full time and go to doctoral school full time... I do not have a lot of spare time either. I however, am not asking people to pay me several thousands of dollars on my product and services. It's still their business and we all expect proper services. If they do not have enough time to breed and sell puppies in addition to their normal work, then what do you think they shouldn't be doing  

Everyone in the world has problems and are busy... My employer and school does not allow me to miss deadlines because I over extend myself or have an argument with my SO. There are obviously occasional reasons that a person is unable to be reached... sickness, disasters, serious family problems, etc. but I and other posters on here are talking about how some breeders normally do business.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

mattpayne said:


> Its still a business , they NEED clients to generate this business therefore THEY need to offer options that work for their customers not just their convenience .


Or, possibly, they don't need to be at your beck and call because they already have plenty of clients and your business is not that important to them? Here's the reverse end: they get 50 phone calls, many from "lookie lous" who aren't even serious about getting a puppy, and maybe ten of those turn out to be serious buyers, and only 5 of those actually end up putting down a deposit. It is a huge waste of time to return all those calls if they are asking basic questions that the buyer should already know if they are serious. Maybe the reason they aren't responding to every call is that they already have an idea of the people they want to do business with.

Of the breeders I contacted, only one was difficult to get in touch with. And our correspondence was basically one email, and one voicemail I left on her phone. She never got back to me and I decided that was fine, because there were other options that worked better for me, so I just moved on. I didn't go online to complain about her or talk about how she SHOULD have return my call because I'm looking for a SAR dog or whatever. There are lots of people looking for GSDs or casually considering a GSD at any given point in time. I'm not special.

I find it kind of amusing that people are talking about breeders as if they will go out of business if they don't return their phone calls or emails promptly. Breeders aren't stupid. They have just as much incentive to manage their time productively as anyone else.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

While I can see both sides to a point, it's just a common courtesy in my opinion.. return a call or have an auto-reply that lets them know you will get back with them when you can. I would be totally turned off, as many would, if it took me forever to get into contact with a breeder. Email after email, phone call after phone call. I don't necessarily think that choosing a specific medium for communication is a red flag but would hope that that breeder would be flexible with their clients if they expressed a serious intention of buying. 

Also, serious buyers are allowed to ask basic questions, especially if they are a first time owner. I don't believe it's right to say "If you are a serious buyer, you should know the basics." Maybe they have read conflicting information about the breed, as there is a ton of conflicting information out there and want clarification or aren't really sure where to go for correct information.

In the end.. to the OP.. if you aren't comfortable with the breeder, for any reason, or don't like the way they do business, just move along. There is going to be someone that meets your needs and will be a perfect fit for you.


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

Kaimeju... what GSD kennel do you own or work? If the answer is none, then perhaps you should quit trying to represent an industry that you have no experience in!!! You keep speculating and replying with hypothetical answers, when it appears that you have no knowledge in the matter. If you do, may I suggest you change your word usage to reflect it. I was speaking from a buyer's perspective in my posts.

I think wyoung said it best. I'm outta this conversation now, as it's become very redundant.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaimeju said:


> Or, possibly, they don't need to be at your beck and call because they already have plenty of clients and your business is not that important to them? Here's the reverse end: they get 50 phone calls, many from "lookie lous" who aren't even serious about getting a puppy, and maybe ten of those turn out to be serious buyers, and only 5 of those actually end up putting down a deposit. It is a huge waste of time to return all those calls if they are asking basic questions that the buyer should already know if they are serious. Maybe the reason they aren't responding to every call is that they already have an idea of the people they want to do business with.
> 
> .


I agree to some extent but the breeder still has to weed out the "lookie lou's" from the 10 real buyers. The only way to do that is to talk to all of them unless the correspondence is right off the wall to begin with and in that case a simple 'no pups available' will do. 

I had it easy when I was looking. I emailed one breeder (from this board) and no answer. I spent a lot of time talking to another (from this board) and was able to watch a few of her dogs work. A friend recommended me to the third, I loved her dogs and was lucky enough that a person backed out of the litter I wanted so I was moved up that list. 

I do know there are some crazy emails that won't get responses. But overall, I think breeders answer most of them.

Didn't we just have a thread on a breeder not answering a person with a deposit down? Breeders are busy too. Sometimes, as in that persons case, he was across the country at a major competition. Things happen in life that can delay a response. But overall, if you are selling something then you are in a business and need to behave in a professional manner. That means answering within a reasonable time frame and not posting your crazy conversations on facebook (yup, seen that).


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Go to someone else. Easy. Some old schoolers just aren't that into kissing up to potential customers, they have no pups at that time, or maybe even the email might have went into their spam folder (and they wouldn't know it, or if they did, by that time, they might have no puppies available anyway). This isn't their livelihood for the most part so don't think they aren't going to 'stay in business' because they didn't have good P.R. 

Just move on to a breeder that responds the way you like. *shrug*


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> Also, serious buyers are allowed to ask basic questions, especially if they are a first time owner. I don't believe it's right to say "If you are a serious buyer, you should know the basics." Maybe they have read conflicting information about the breed, as there is a ton of conflicting information out there and want clarification or aren't really sure where to go for correct information.


To clarify, I was only referring to basic questions that are already on the breeder's website. I was thinking of situations where people basically call and ask "do you have puppies right now?", what colors do you have, etc, but then never get back to the breeder about their intentions (and where I'm coming from with this is a friend of mine breeds and has issues with people doing this). I do think it's very useful to ask basic questions about the breed in general because everyone will have different answers. I think I've gotten a different answer to the question "what traits do good working dogs have?" every single time I've asked it.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

reptilejason said:


> Kaimeju... what GSD kennel do you own or work? If the answer is none, then perhaps you should quit trying to represent an industry that you have no experience in!!! You keep speculating and replying with hypothetical answers, when it appears that you have no knowledge in the matter. If you do, may I suggest you change your word usage to reflect it. I was speaking from a buyer's perspective in my posts.


Lol, "represent an industry?" There are so many kinds of people breeding dogs, I was hardly generalizing about all of them. That would be silly. My point was that you are going to run into lots of different communication styles or levels of communication and it doesn't necessarily _mean_ anything except that the breeder who doesn't communicate well with you is probably not the right one for you. People are over-complicating this.


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

Kaimeju said:


> Lol, "represent an industry?" There are so many kinds of people breeding dogs, I was hardly generalizing about all of them. That would be silly. My point was that you are going to run into lots of different communication styles or levels of communication and it doesn't necessarily _mean_ anything except that the breeder who doesn't communicate well with you is probably not the right one for you. People are over-complicating this.


LMAO! You have nothing to do with breeding, but you are telling everyone all about their stresses and industry... None of your arguments have any merit... they are not even based on your experiences, but rather on your assumptions (Formed, I assume from years of watching Animal Planet).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaimeju said:


> People are over-complicating this.


Never! Not on this board!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kaimeju said:


> To clarify, I was only referring to basic questions that are already on the breeder's website. I was thinking of situations where people basically call and ask "do you have puppies right now?", what colors do you have, etc, but then never get back to the breeder about their intentions (and where I'm coming from with this is a friend of mine breeds and has issues with people doing this). I do think it's very useful to ask basic questions about the breed in general because everyone will have different answers. I think I've gotten a different answer to the question "what traits do good working dogs have?" every single time I've asked it.


Oh ok.. I get what you were saying. I thought you were just talking about general GSD knowledge abotu behavior and all that. Gotcha! 



reptilejason said:


> LMAO! You have nothing to do with breeding, but you are telling everyone all about their stresses and industry... None of your arguments have any merit... they are not even based on your experiences, but rather on your assumptions (Formed, I assume from years of watching Animal Planet).


You are allowed to have an opinion if you do not work directly in that field.. just fyi.. especially if, as previously stated, they have friends in the field as well that share their experiences with. You don't HAVE to be an expert breeder with tons of experience to know that they are busy and sometimes can't get to people. That's just with me talking with my breeder, not even about this subject. Context clues in conversations and observations will lead you to that conclusion. If you had to be directly involved in every subject you talked about, there would be little to say wouldn't there?



Jax08 said:


> Never! Not on this board!


Tee hee... no never! :wild:


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

"If you had to be directly involved in every subject you talked about, there would be little to say wouldn't there?"

Yes. Imagine a GSD forum, where no one owned a german shepherd... lol 

No he does not need to be an expert, but he has not stated ANY experience in breeding. Tell me anywhere he stated "my friend the breeder" in any posts. He is just argumentative and is taking a stance where he is completely ignorant. We are all entitled to opinions, but some opinions are based on presumption and assumptions. Neither of which posses any facts and hold no merit. I'm not going to go around talking about how tough it is to be a truck driver, when I've never even driving a truck or work in that field... 

It's what you learn after you know everything that counts...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kaimeju said:


> To clarify, I was only referring to basic questions that are already on the breeder's website. I was thinking of situations where people basically call and ask "do you have puppies right now?", what colors do you have, etc, but then never get back to the breeder about their intentions (*and where I'm coming from with this is a friend of mine breeds and has issues with people doing this*). I do think it's very useful to ask basic questions about the breed in general because everyone will have different answers. I think I've gotten a different answer to the question "what traits do good working dogs have?" every single time I've asked it.





reptilejason said:


> "If you had to be directly involved in every subject you talked about, there would be little to say wouldn't there?"
> 
> Yes. Imagine a GSD forum, where no one owned a german shepherd... lol
> 
> ...


 
Please see purple text. Look I'm not trying to argue with you. I get what you are saying and that as a buyer, blah blah blah. I think breeders to have an obligation to communicate properly with they potential buyers.

However, that has nothing to do with you singling out a person on here because you don't feel they are qualified enough to provide their opinion. Who are you to make that determination and why are you letting it get to you? And yes, a GSD forum would be pointless without those owning them but that was hardly the point I was making.. expert was the key word. You don't need to be an expert or directly involved with a subject to have a valid opinion.. you can do plenty of research and chat with people enough... or within your own experiences, to formulate an opinion. 

Do you work for a kennel? How many times have you bred? How many times have you bought a GSD? How many times have you had issues with communication with a breeder of any kind?? 

Regardless of your answers, those are silly irrelevant questions that hold weight only if you are looking for a fact based answer to a question, except for the fact that his entire thread is entirely opinionated and based off of people's experiences. No one else is attacking anyone but you.


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

wow... how disrespectful are you ... "as a buyer, blah blah blah." Also, you have been very confrontational towards me... If you consider me "attacking" someone, based on these posts, then you have lived a very sheltered life. If someone is going to speak about the breeders, they should have more than a casual relation to the industry. My friend went to Iraq, does that make me qualified to talk about a soldiers stresses while in Iraq? Absolutely not! Plus, I believe the poster is quite capable of talking about this with me, without you jumping into the middle of our discussion. pm if you wanna discuss this further.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

reptilejason said:


> wow... how disrespectful are you ... "as a buyer, blah blah blah." Also, you have been very confrontational towards me... If you consider me "attacking" someone, based on these posts, then you have lived a very sheltered life. If someone is going to speak about the breeders, they should have more than a casual relation to the industry. My friend went to Iraq, does that make me qualified to talk about a soldiers stresses while in Iraq? Absolutely not! Plus, I believe the poster is quite capable of talking about this with me, without you jumping into the middle of our discussion. pm if you wanna discuss this further.


You took the liberty of PMing me so I think you took care of that.

I do apologize, as those posts were not meant to be disrespectful. Apparently they were, and I apologize for that.. yay interwebs for lack of emotion in text.

Also, the blah blah was honestly because I didn't want to retype out everything that was already said, not discounting what you had to say... I was being lazy, my bad. 

Anyways, I do realize by me posting that I did single you out... which was counterproductive to what I was getting at.. darn. 

The point was, that I took a lot of what your were saying as offensive in general.. and am ok with jumping in the middle. When I see someone acting as the way I perceived you, it sturck a nerve and I reacted.. 

but I hope you can go through your responses and see how someone could have taken those, just I have just done with mine.


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

It's cool. We can further chat on this through pm if you like.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

It's cool, I'm a big guy.  I'll go back to watching "Animal Planet" and Jason can go back to feeling frustrated about whatever it is that's got his dander up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You're a guy????!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kaimeju said:


> It's cool, I'm a big guy.  I'll go back to watching "Animal Planet" and Jason can go back to feeling frustrated about whatever it is that's got his dander up.


Ha, sorry, I hope you didn't get offended by me jumping in! Let me know how animal planet is! I miss that station!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> Ha, sorry, I hope you didn't get offended by me jumping in! Let me know how animal planet is! I miss that station!


I appreciate the support.  

I heard there is a new show on Animal Planet about GSD breeders and how they like to mess with their customer's minds. Should be right up my alley.

But this is getting OT. If people want better customer service from breeders, definitely look for it. Someone you are uncomfortable buying from isn't someone you will be comfortable calling with problems later.


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

Kaimeju said:


> It's cool, I'm a big guy.  I'll go back to watching "Animal Planet" and Jason can go back to feeling frustrated about whatever it is that's got his dander up.


Oh snap! Are most "big guys" this passive aggressive? lol

And do not hate on "Animal Planet", it's my dog's favorite network!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kaimeju said:


> I appreciate the support.
> 
> I heard there is a new show on Animal Planet about GSD breeders and how they like to mess with their customer's minds. Should be right up my alley.
> 
> But this is getting OT. If people want better customer service from breeders, definitely look for it. Someone you are uncomfortable buying from isn't someone you will be comfortable calling with problems later.


Ha!! 

Very true.. the moral of the story is make sure YOU as a buyer are happy with who you are working with and what you are getting.


----------

